# Protecting your home and family



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

In a WTSHTF type situation, say natural disaster like Katrina, economic collapse, civil unrest, do you have any tips or general advice for protecting your home and family?

In Katrina I understand law enforcement raided a lot of homes and disarmed citizens with guns regardless of their 2nd amendment rights. 

Do you guys in the US have a plan for such a situation when the full force of the police state comes down on you? 

I understand that half of the law enforcement who were ordered to do this carried out the raids but disobeyed order to disarm law abiding citizens or simply didn't say anything and let them keep their arms for defence.

Guns aside are there any tips and other advice you'd give in a situation where you're remaining put, but want to keep a low profile. 

Are there ways you can make it looks like your home is abandoned and not worth breaking into by strangers, law enforcement etc?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

It is a little strange, but it mostly happened in low income areas, and the people who had their weapons confiscated were mostly the elderly and/or female. The easiest to disarm in most cases while being the ones who needed those firearms the most. New Orleans is infamous for having a corrupt police force. In most areas of the United States if the police were going door to door confiscating weapons illegally, many of them would actually end up going from the door to a hole in the back yard. To put it bluntly, it would probably be the most dangerous things that they would do in their career. There would be somebody who when ordered to give up their firearms who would immediately respond by start shooting, especially in an emergency situation where criminals were breaking into peoples homes, even when they were home, and robbing them. IMO most police, realizing how illegal the order to confiscate weapons was and also being how dangerous such an action to them would be especially during some type of an emergency, would refuse to do so.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I think you kind of hit the nail on the head, as far as what I would PERSONALLY do. Make the place look like it's already been hit by looters and abandoned. Break a window, scatter some stuff (that you don't care about) out on the lawn, break up an old cabinet/dresser, leave it outside, leave your car door open (turn of the interior light if you have that option-most nowadays do), glove box and other compartments open, leave your front door propped open SLIGHTLY, but barricade the shit out of it so it can't simply be pushed open, putting some smoldering or burnt up boxes on the front lawn and some bloody hand prints on the door/entryway (make it look like a crime scene or some act of violence occurred there) may help too. Anything you can do to deter others is a good thing. Hell, if you can find a dead body, drag that over as well, but keep it away from the house. 

But all it is, is a deterrent. It won't stop a determined idiot with nothing but mayhem on the brain.

Be quiet, don't answer back, be ready to defend the hell out of yourself against anyone who decides they are coming in to look around anyway. And keep your defense quiet and quick if you're able. If you can't, be ready to leave in a hurry.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

In my state they passed a law that the police can't confiscate firearms in a emergency. This being said I would resist any unlawful order to disarm. Also I have arms stored in concealed storage to keep someone from trying to relief me of these. I also have looters will be shot signs. Most criminals are looking for soft targets and are not willing to take a chance.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

DHS will ignore any state law and do as they darn well please. We already know they are geared up and armed of just for this reason. They were not ready for Katrina. Sense Katrina they have done a major job of enlisting local LE to do their bidding .
The last minute move to take weapons did not go well for that reason. They will be ready next time.
Best thing you can do is hide them well when LE is around and try to sty out of sight as much as possible.
Do not put up any signs that is just an invitation .


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

out of sight out of mind

hide in plain sight

these 2 philosophy's have served me well


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

this is one possible plan for my bug in.
View attachment 5179


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Making ones home look abandoned may or may not work to ones better interests. Sure looters may view it as picked over, though people are more likely to enter a residence if they think it is abandoned.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> DHS will ignore any state law and do as they darn well please. We already know they are geared up and armed of just for this reason. They were not ready for Katrina. Sense Katrina they have done a major job of enlisting local LE to do their bidding .
> The last minute move to take weapons did not go well for that reason. They will be ready next time.
> Best thing you can do is hide them well when LE is around and try to sty out of sight as much as possible.
> Do not put up any signs that is just an invitation .


I've seen the law on the books too. DHS may ignore the law, but it's all the backing we need, come on in with the intent to take our guns, my guess it you'll get them alright.


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

That's why we live on a gravel road in the middle of nowhere. The road gets really sloppy really fast when the rain hits and even worse in the winter. Keeps the zombies away.

Also pretty much 100% of the folks around us have a deer rifle sitting by the front door. Even the Amish. They have a rifle by one door, a shotty by another. Non Amish households, you can expect a couple of handguns staged strategically.

Gives you a nice feeling of security.

I would also suggest looking as innocuous as possible. As one Amish neighbor told us once, If somebody wants to break in to our house all they are gonna get is a beat up sofa and kids clothes. Their homes look simple without bells and whistles on the outside. You can see their buggies, horses, cows, sheep and gardens but there is no sign of high tech electronics, valuable autos, trucks, etc. As a result we try to keep the front of our property looking as Amish as possible....of course the satellite dish for internet sorta kinda gives us away........


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I would like to think that my suburban neighbors and I would begin immediately by establishing a perimeter and placing a couple guys on watch and sending them out on patrol. Then we would have a huge neighborhood meeting to hash out the details of how things will be from that point on. It may be a Utopian ideal to strive for but I think if you set out to make a community and establish some rules you can make it work. Take care of the elderly and infirm, the rest carry their own weight. When society is reestablished you go back to normal. If that never happens, you make a new normal.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

spokes said:


> ...I would also suggest looking as innocuous as possible. As one Amish neighbor told us once, If somebody wants to break in to our house all they are gonna get is a beat up sofa and kids clothes. Their homes look simple without bells and whistles on the outside. You can see their buggies, horses, cows, sheep and gardens but there is no sign of high tech electronics, valuable autos, trucks, etc. As a result we try to keep the front of our property looking as Amish as possible....of course the satellite dish for internet sorta kinda gives us away........


Making your house look like it's all ready been looted by throwing stuff out front to simulate the look of being looted is part of my plan. If someone still wants to come in, I hope the quarantine sign would dissuade them. If they still enter, well, the coyotes that pass through the wash next to me will have some good eating at night.



csi-tech said:


> I would like to think that my suburban neighbors and I would begin immediately by establishing a perimeter and placing a couple guys on watch and sending them out on patrol. Then we would have a huge neighborhood meeting to hash out the details of how things will be from that point on. It may be a Utopian ideal to strive for but I think if you set out to make a community and establish some rules you can make it work. Take care of the elderly and infirm, the rest carry their own weight. When society is reestablished you go back to normal. If that never happens, you make a new normal.


I wish you luck. If this was Japan, I feel you'd have a real good shot at making it. Over here, I doubt it. If everybody was on board with supplies, etc, it might work. Wish you luck!


----------

